# REHOME: Memphis, Tennessee - RESOLVED



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

One of the local rescue groups asked if I could foster these two:

















I can't help now due to Baby's health issues.

They are not bonded, so they can go to separate homes. Their NIC cages and all accessories come with them. 

Here's the info I got from the current owner:

Hello!! Patricia gave me your name as a possible contactfor someone who could help us find a home for our amazing bunnies. I amso heartbroken that we don't have someone trusted who can take them infor us and it would make me feel so amazing to know that they havefound a wonderful home, even if temporary, with someone who would fallin love with them as much as I have. They are such incrediblebunnies.

I am attaching pictures - one of Penelope (gray and whitedutch mix) and one of Winston (black and white lionhead). Like I toldPatricia, their cages (including 1 hutch that we haven't used sincePenelope was a baby), toys, water bottles, litter boxes, litter, hugebag of food, hay and treats will all go with them. I'm just thankful toanyone who can provide shelter for them.

They are both spayed/neutered but have not yet bonded witheach other. They would be perfectly happy being separated from eachother because bonding them has been a little bit of a task so far.Winston seems to like other bunnies but Penelope is a bit territorial(though very sociable and sweet with humans). Penelope is religiousabout her litter box and Winston is great... though not as obsessive asPenelope. Penelope binkies and flops whenever she runs around andWinston loves to jump onto and off of boxes. They are both estimated tohave been born in June 2006.

Thank you a million times over for any help you may be ableto provide. I just don't know what our options are outside of findingsomeone kind enough to help. We planned on them being a part of ourforever family and I'm so sad that circumstances have made thatimpossible. We have to leave mid-May and just absolutely cannot takethese babies with us. We originally took them in as rescues ourselvesand never would have if we'd realized we'd have to find a home for themagain. Please let anyone interested have my email address. We are inthe midtown Memphis area and I will be happy to meet someone anywhereneeded. The cages are too big to fit in my car, but I'd be happy todisassemble them and provide the parts. I may also be able to borrow acar if necessary.

Again, thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

To all those who are going to PM me about this gorgeous lionhead...yes, I've seen this thread!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd love to find out more about Winston. It's sofunny that you post this, I've been looking for a funky lookinglionhead as a friend for Vega.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

More pics:











I've posted all the info I have for now. If I hear anything else, I'll update.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

Peg, it's such a shame he's alreadyneutered. Hewould have madesome prettybabies, huh? He sounds like a sweetie, though, so he'll makea good pet. 

I think he's absolutely gorgeous and so unique. 

I would take him in a heartbeat if Baby weren't sick. I just can't bring any other animals in right now.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, they're gorgeous! Especially that lionhead. He has such a unique color pattern.

jenfur427, it would be really cool if you adoptedWinston. Hopefully things will work out. I don'tknow how far away he is from you, if you want him but can't drive thatfar we can try to find others to help get him closer to you.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm about 20 minutes outside of St Louis, so not too far I don't think.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

You're about a 300 mile drive away - 5 hours according to MSN Maps....and you will have a PM in a couple of minutes...

Peg*

jenfur427 wrote: *


> I'm about 20 minutes outside of St Louis, so not too far I don't think.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

I just have to say what an awesome cage he has....wow...

I bet he's one spoiled bunny...

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

If no onewants these two,I'mgoing to foster them. I can keep them in aseparate room in the house and there shouldn't be anyproblems. 

Melissa (owner)is moving mid-May and the thought of these two going to the shelter breaks my heart. 

She wrote me back and was saying how sweet Penelope is (Dutchmix). I think sheis her heart bunny.These two are obviously much loved and very well cared for. 

It's really sad that she has to part with them. :cry1:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

I just showed Art Winston and his cage and said, "He's being rescued.." and he said,

"FROM WHAT?"

I think he was whistling at that awesome cage..

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

Is Winston a mix? He doesn't look likepure-bred Lionhead to me. He's very unusual looking, but Ithink he's one of the prettiest rabbits I've ever seen. 

Would he be called a "mismarked" or vienna or sport-marked? That stuff confuses me.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous....

He is a vienna marked (or sport) black rabbit. 

He could be a single mane or a double mane - it is hard to tell. Somedouble manes lose their mane too - some single manes keep a mane..

I have been looking at his picture off and on - lots this morning and then again tonight....

There is a very good chance he is purebred as some of the older style lionheads looked like that.

Peg


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 26, 2007)

PM sent Tinysmom.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 26, 2007)

If I lived closer, I'd take that Lionhead in a heartbeat. I love the dutch too!!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I just showed Art Winston and his cage and said, "He's beingrescued.." and he said,
> 
> "FROM WHAT?"


:lol Funny!! 

I have to agree, this is definitely not a rescue.  

It's so sad they have to be rehomed, these people obviously care about,and put a lot of care into, their little friends.

I hope Penelope gets a good reaction, too.Winston is certainly an easy sell! What a cutie! 



sas


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

I love Penelope's cage! That is how we aretrying to make all our pens at the shelter-on a wood frame with wheelsso theyre easy to move and clean.

I hope Penelope finds a forever home. She seems like a very special bunny!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm in love with Penelope! What a sweetie.:inlove: I wish there was a way to get her to PA!


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmomwrote: *


> I'm in love with Penelope! What asweetie.:inlove: I wish there was a way to get her toPA!


I bet we could find a way to get her to you if youre really serious


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe if someone is coming through here on theirway to the Ohio show next weekend, they could bring her withthem? Pumpkinwhiskersmom, how far are you from there?

Here's what the owner had to say about Penelope:

Penelope is so beautiful and she has such amazing manners andpersonality that I feel like she would be the one that everyone wouldjust die over if they had the chance to sit the two of them down.Winston's half black/half white face and those blue eyes are so intenseand beautiful that he's an immediate attention-getter. Penelope is moresubtle.. sweet, patient, eager to please and full of personality. Ireally hope that someone falls in love with her as much as we have. Shedeserves the world.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a close friend who lives in PA and will be at the show in Ohio...but I don't know where she is in relation to you..

Peg


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

Pam's probably going to OH and then coming out that way as well. Maybe even Mambo..is he going to OH?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

If I can get her to Turbotville (no guarantee mind you) - could you pick her up from there - it is about 66 miles from you.

Peg*

pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I'm in lovewith Penelope! What a sweetie.:inlove: I wish therewas a way to get her to PA!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 27, 2007)

Peg, you're an :angel:.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I haven't asked Lisa yet if she'll bring therabbit....I'm waiting to make sure that she is really wanted and thatsomeone can meet Lisa - then I'll ask.

I'm on my way to bed (sleeping days while Art works mids) - so I'll check in on this thread later this afternoon....


Peg*

Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Peg, you're an :angel:.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 27, 2007)

I know, but you're doing everything possible.

Go to bed, woman!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 27, 2007)

I've got to talk to my hubbie about anotherbunny....but I'm hoping that he's willing. I'll let everyoneknow ASAP....he won't be home till later this evening. I'msmack dab in the middle of PA....about 8 miles from Penn StateUniversity. 

How do you think she'll do with never having seen us before?Is that bad to do? With our other two bunnies, we "met" andvisited a couple of times before they came to their foreverhome. 

Let me know what y'all think....keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

You would probably want to talk to the owner a little to see how her personality is and if it would be a match. 

I cant remember, are your other two bonded? Do you have room foranother large NIC pen? Looks like she comes with that awesome cage!

That would be great if you could take her!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 27, 2007)

Our other two aren't bonded, since Miss Pumpkinis a solitary bun! We are hopefully getting rid of ouralbatross of a piano....I should know after Tuesday. My son,who we call the Bunny Whisperer, is willing to give up his computerdesk so that we can put his bun, Whiskers, in his room in order to haveroom for Penelope. My hubbie is thinking about it, which ishow he always makes decisions. I'm a snap-judgement kind ofperson, and he's much more methodical. It's a greatmatch! Anyway, that's where we are right now. 

Any ideas on how we could get in touch with the owner if my DH says it's a go? 

Have a good weekend. I'll be back on Sunday....I work all day tomorrow.....


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

Laura, when are they coming to you? It may just be Laura you have to be in touch with if theyre coming soon...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

The problem for me is - if I'm going to betransporting anyone to Ohio - I really need to know by Monday so I canorder a carrier if I need one...and make arrangements w/ Lisa - if Ican get her to help.

The thing is ... anytime we bring an "unknown" rabbit into our vehicleswith our herd - we risk exposing them to something....so I'm sort ofasking a big favor of Lisa 'cause she's going to have her new rabbitswith her..(we also risk exposing the rescue rabbits to anything theshow rabbits might have picked up from the show).

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Laura, when are they comingto you? It may just be Laura you have to be in touch with if theyrecoming soon...


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 27, 2007)

So have both these beautiful rabbits found somewhere to go? 

RaE


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 28, 2007)

Winston is going to one of two homes - and Penelope may have a home as we're awaiting final word..

Peg*

Weetwoo_89 wrote: *


> So have both these beautiful rabbits found somewhere to go?
> 
> RaE


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2007)

Morgan says Penny is lovely and he wants to make her is lady friend since he dislikes Madilyn .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

Did the babies make it to a new home?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

We're still trying to place Penelope. 

She'll be staying with me until she's adopted. She's coming Saturday.


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

But Winston found a home?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

Winston found about five homes! heehee - everyone wants him! He's not in his permanent home yet,but will be soon. The owner is still trying to decide whowould be best for him.


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

LOL I don't doubt it, he's gorgeous, if I wascloser I would've taken him in a heartbeat. Although Penelopeis beautiful too, I have my heart set on a Lionhead or LionLop rightnow. (Actually no more bunnies for me right now, but you knownever lol)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

Yes, Winston certainly isa VERYpretty boy. 

I can't wait to meet Penelope and see what her personality is like. She really sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## Crystalballl (May 1, 2007)

Well she is very beautiful!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry that I haven't been on since theweekend. My dad was quite ill, went into hopice on Saturdaynight, and died yesterday. My mom is in a personal care home,and so I'm the only one left to deal with the details. Wewon't be able to give Penelope her forever home right now, since wewouldn't be able to give her the time and attention she would need inorder for her to adjust to her new home. We'll check backwhen things settle down here a bit to see if she's found a newhome. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

Oh, Grace. I'm so sorry. Don't worry about Penelope. I'll take care of her.

Please take care of yourself. I'm so sorry you are going through this. 

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Laura


----------



## undergunfire (May 3, 2007)

Any news on Penny as far as a new home goes?



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## marie_martin (May 4, 2007)

I offered to take them, but I was told thattheir adoption was pending. I would be happy to take them both or oneor the other. I am about 90 miles south of Memphis in MS. Just let meknow.

Marie


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

Winston and Daisy Mae would make a wonderful couple (since Mr Tumnus is making his plans fast enough to get here).

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 5, 2007)

Penelope and Winston are on their way to my house right now! EEK!

I'm all ready. Their room is clean and Imade plenty of space for those big cages. 

I'll update once their settled.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2007)

Are they there yet?Are they there yet?

I need a Winston:kiss: Fix.:elephant::bunnydance::jumpforjoy::colors:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 5, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't able to get on earlier. 

They're here! 

Winston is VERY timid. His cage has been open for half anhour and he's just now coming out. He thumps and scramblesand runs off a lot. I'm not going to handle him for awhile. I just want him to feel comfortable rightnow. He's pretty scared. 

Penelope hasn't been out yet, but she doesn't seem nervous atall. She looks like she's been here forever. Justkeeps looking at me like, "what?". I'm going to let her outin a few minutes. She's a little heavy. I'm goingto limit her pellets. 

They're both BEAUTIFUL.

Their momgot a little emotional leaving them today,especially Penelope. You can tell they had a tightbond. I felt horrible for her. 

She told me Penelope's story. She rescued Penelope lastJuly. Penelope's mother had been put out in front of a feedstore with a litter of babies in 100 degreeheat.All of Penelope's littermates and her motherwere dead. Penelope was almost dead.:cry1:

Melissa and her husbandtookPenelope andran. They hand fed her KMR and saved her life.They'd never had rabbits before anddidn't know anything aboutthem, but theyknew they had to save her. Theyturned into great rabbit parents.Penelope grew intoa big, beautiful girl. It's so sad that they have to partwith her. 

I'm going to get some parsley and see if I can get Winston to take it from my hand.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

I am falling in love with Penelope. 

When she came out for the first time last night, she inspected everyinch of her room. She started tearing around on the carpetlike a wild child and discovered how much fun concrete tubesare. 

She is already napping in her cage with her eyes closed! Ittook my other rabbits MONTHS before they'd let me see themsleeping. She really seems comfortable here. 

The darker color in her coat is this gorgeous steel blue-graycolor. She has dainty little feet and amazing earcontrol.


----------



## Crystalballl (May 6, 2007)

Oh she sounds like such a doll. That's awesome. They're both so cute!


----------



## undergunfire (May 6, 2007)

Penelope sounds just amazing . Send her here !




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 6, 2007)

How's Winston today?

We need pictures of those two beauties, and yours to of course.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

Winston is a little better today, Susan.

I will try to get some videos of them tonight. I think theflash and clickingof the camera would scare the life out ofWinston. My dogwalked a few feet from his cageyesterday and he was terribly frightened, scrambling so violentlyIthought he would really hurt himself. He is muchcalmer today though, thank goodness.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

Videos of Penelope and Winston:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

Winston finally came out!


----------



## Crystalballl (May 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are both SOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

I think Winston looks like a cute little guinea pig and I just love his one white paw.


----------



## Crystalballl (May 6, 2007)

You know what I think?! LOL I thinkSoooska's Daisy Mae would make a wondeful girlfriend forWinston. You should ship him on up here  LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> You know what I think?! LOL I think Soooska'sDaisy Mae would make a wondeful girlfriend for Winston. Youshould ship him on up here  LOL


Yes, Susan and I have been talking about that all week!

They would make the prettiest couple EVER!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

Drumroll please....

Winston's new mom is.................................

jenfur427! 

:colors: :bunnydance: :elephant:

Winston may get to go to his new home as early as Wednesday!

We are hoping Miss Vega falls for this little guy. I know anice girl like Vega could bring him out of his shell and make him ahappy boy. 

Jen has promised to keep us supplied with lots of pics!


----------



## jenfur427 (May 6, 2007)

Yup! We're super excited. Hopefully Miss Vega falls head over heels for him like we have.


----------



## undergunfire (May 6, 2007)

Woooo! Another new lionhead mommy .


I am so excited for you, Jen!



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (May 7, 2007)

Jen,

I'm so very glad you're able to get him. For those who may not remember- Jen posted that very morning when this thread was started - that shewas interested in him.

I was also interested in him - BUT - I felt like he would have so muchmore love and attention with Jen since he would be one of two bunniesand not one of many bunnies.

I cried when I saw his videos - he's just a sweetie and gonna be so wonderful. But I'm so happy for this guy.

Now we gotta find someone cute like this for Daisy Mae!

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Winston is on his way to Jen! 

My husband left a little while ago. Winston is riding upfront in the passenger seat so Kevin can talk to him. 

I miss him already.  Only four days and I gotattached. Truth be told, I was hooked the first time I sawhis picture! He's a little heart breaker. 

Jen, I know you'll take great care of him. We need LOTS of pics once he's settled in. 

Laura


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (May 9, 2007)

Woooo! Good luck to Jen, Winston, Vega, and family .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Now we gotta find someone cute like this for Daisy Mae!


Well, I can solve that one if Daisy Mae just comes to live with me.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2007)

Well now what about the lil' miss. Does she have a home?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

I do believe Miss Penelope Grace is staying right here with me. 

(I added the "Grace" last night)

We all just love her. When my husband started letting her outto play, I knew she was in! He gets her out, even when I'mnot home.


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

Yes Laura, does she have a home? (*cough* with you *cough*)? :whistling


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

See my post above, Haley. 

I can't believe I have three girls now!


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

:happyday:

Thats awesome! Im sure her previous owner is so happy things worked out so well!

And I love Penelope Grace, thats beatiful! 

Now to update your blog with some pics when you get a chance!:waiting:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Now to update your blog with some pics when you get a chance!:waiting:


Will do. I may work on that tonight!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2007)

What she said! Update in blog. 

Umm can I tell you I knew she would stay? From the first post that you got her I knew it.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> And I love Penelope Grace, thats beautiful!


We were talking about how graceful she is last night. I'dlike to call her Grace as her first name, but Kevin said she's "Penny"and we can't change it now, so I just gave her a middle name!


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats on your new bunny!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Umm can I tell you I knew she would stay? From the firstpost that you got her I knew it.


Sheknew it, too. 

She was *home* from the very first day.


----------



## naturestee (May 9, 2007)

:happydance

I'm so glad you're keeping her! Do Snuggy and Baby know she'sthere yet? Are you going to introduce them eventually?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Oh, yes, Snuggy knows. Snuggy knowseverything. I've never seen so much bunny butt in such ashort time!:disgust: 

They're not allowed in Penny's room. I don't want to take any chances with Baby having been sick. 

Depending on how Baby does in the future, they may be introduced at some point.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Winston should be at Jen's house now! EEK! 

I'm dying for a message or phone call from Jen or my hubby! ullhair:


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

He's here!!!!!!!!! Your husband just pulled offLaura. He was so nice. The bunny is adorable! Miss Vega doesn't quiteknow what to think just yet.

Jake (my BF) and I were talking about Winston's name. I love the name,but Jake isn't big on human names for pets. So after lots of nametossing around, Winston's new name is



Sir Didymus!

5 points to whoever can tell me what the name is from, LOL! I'll take apic later when he's settled in. Thanks so much Laura, you rock!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for posting! Is he really freaked out? Did you have any trouble getting him out of the carrier?


----------



## naturestee (May 9, 2007)

Labyrinth!:jumpforjoy:

I'm a fan of David Bowie's magic pants.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2007)

*Way cool. Like the name. Vega is a human name...*

*jenfur427 wrote: *


> He's here!!!!!!!!! Your husband just pulled off Laura. He was sonice. The bunny is adorable! Miss Vega doesn't quite know what to thinkjust yet.
> 
> Jake (my BF) and I were talking about Winston's name. I love the name,but Jake isn't big on human names for pets. So after lots of nametossing around, Winston's new name is
> 
> ...


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, Jade, I tried that logic on my BF, butwhatever. I took some quick shots of him, should I make a post in theforum, start a new blog, or continue Vega's blog? If it's the last one,maybe we can change the title to something with both their names.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, put him in with Vega's blog and I'll change the title for you.


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

I'll post pics in like 3 minutes as soon as photobucket finishes uploading them!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

:elephant:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 9, 2007)

I cannot belive I missed ALL this! What the hay?

Congratulation to Laura and Jen!! Whoo hoo.:elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

I posted a ton of pics of both of them in my blog...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20966&amp;forum_id=6


----------

